# A Blog About Preaching



## bookslover (Jun 27, 2009)

For those who don't about know it, here's an interesting blog about preacher, written by a preacher (natch). Biblical Preaching.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 3, 2009)

Well, alrighty then...


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Jul 3, 2009)

Good blog. I just added the RSS to my google reader.

Thanks.


----------



## IanAdams (Jul 3, 2009)

Interesting blog. Thanks.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 3, 2009)

pretty kewl..

I like the "excitement is caught and taught" post.


----------



## KMK (Jul 3, 2009)

Apparently he works for an organization called, "Operation Mobilization."


----------



## Ivan (Jul 3, 2009)

I missed this post...yeah, I've been aware of this blog for some time.


----------

